
Show HN: Simple script to create Nginx Vhosts easily on Linux - gremlinsinc
https://github.com/patrickcurl/ngTool
======
rc_bhg
You should adjust the syntax to match valet. Would be super comfortable for
laravel devs.

~~~
gremlinsinc
I'll look into that, I'm on arch, so don't use valet much -- but there's a
linux derivative of valet that I know of. I've got some elaborate scripts for
vagrant that I could put together as well, I prefer a good vagrant setup over
homestead simply because there's a lot more I can do, like setup multiple
boxes and test out master/slave db setups, etc..

